# Smoked whole venison leg



## finstr (Aug 9, 2013)

This is one of my favorite meats to prepare when I have some friends over. This is a whole hind leg from a small 1 1/2yr old deer (120lb deer) I'll inject flavoring using my Cajun Injector then keep it moist by basting it with the liquid. I put hickory in the smoker box and keep changing the chips when necessary depending on how strong tasting I want it. I don't use the big deer ( the 350 pound giants) for this because I just don't know that many people! This leg is 12 1/2 lbs and I slow cook it for approx 6 hrs.













full.jpg



__ finstr
__ Aug 9, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)

looks great!

happy smoken

David


----------



## smoking b (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I smoke a lot of deer for friends & it's always "good eatin"


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yumm!!! That looks really tasty!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 9, 2013)

Reminds me of the first Thanksgiving......lol. Very nice job!


----------

